# My littlest Spekii and her worms



## Jacqui (Dec 24, 2010)

"Excuse me, but where are the worms?"






"May be if I circle it..."





"This is mine and you can't have it!"





"Hmmm now what do I do with it?"















She gets all wrapped up in her food...





Waiting for another worm to fall from the sky





"Well, if there are no more worms, I am leaving!"


----------



## Kenny (Dec 24, 2010)

Awesome series of pics. My guy loves him some worms too


----------



## N2TORTS (Dec 24, 2010)

Whole new meaning to " worms in the sky " ...
great pics! 
Cool ... little tort ...
* MERRY XMAS* 

JD~


----------



## Torty Mom (Dec 24, 2010)

That was great! I loved all the little captions! She is a cutie of a tortie! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 24, 2010)

Kenny said:


> Awesome series of pics. My guy loves him some worms too



 It does tend to be a hingeback thing. 





Torty Mom said:


> That was great! I loved all the little captions! She is a cutie of a tortie! Thanks for sharing!


Thank you!


----------



## tortoises101 (Dec 25, 2010)

I'd pay you 1k for that animal...that spekii is beyond my words! 

Merry Xmas!


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 25, 2010)




----------

